# echo srm210 doesn't run



## kkemp (Jul 28, 2016)

Hello I have a echo srm210 that is bogging down badly when it warms up . I put a new carburator air filter spark plug and fuel filter on it already . Thanks


----------



## GlynnC (Jul 28, 2016)

Pull the muffler and check spark arrestor screen and exhaust port. If new carb has a high speed adj. screw (most Echoes do), try adjusting it!


----------



## kkemp (Jul 28, 2016)

I'm sorry I forgot to mention I already checked the muffler and arrestor I'm not exactly sure if this carb is adjustable it is a jama rb-k66b it sounds a lot as it was starving for fuel if I choke it it will Rev up a little bit and then die . Could the fuel tank grommet for the fuel lines not being sealed off cause that


----------



## GlynnC (Jul 28, 2016)

Fuel tank grommet has no effect on running--only holding fuel in tank. Are you sure you did not get fuel lines switched? The high speed adj. screw is just below the primmer bulb--may have a plastic plug covering it. Use small drill bit and very carefully (not much pressure) to remove plug, then takes very small flat blade screwdriver--eyeglass type screwdriver.

I'm currently working on an Echo SRM 280 with the same problem--will let you know in a few days if I've found problem--waiting on new carb!


----------



## kkemp (Aug 3, 2016)

Well I adjusted the high speed screw it ran good for a while but now the primer bulb doesn't work . It pushes gas through but then it doesn't come back out what causes that ? Very frustrated with this thing right now .


----------



## backhoelover (Aug 3, 2016)

info


----------



## backhoelover (Aug 3, 2016)

carb adjustment


----------



## kkemp (Aug 3, 2016)

Thanks for the info . But I didn't find anything about the primer bulb . This is a new carb and can't figure out what is causing that . Wot is about 8100 rpm and sounds good at idle .


----------



## backhoelover (Aug 4, 2016)

Check valves or nozzle check


----------



## backhoelover (Aug 4, 2016)

Pressure test carb


----------



## GlynnC (Aug 4, 2016)

Last time that I had a primer bulb not return, it was a plugged filter screen inside the carb!


----------



## kkemp (Aug 4, 2016)

Ok . I'll check that all out . I had thought about the screen but I figured since the carb was new it would be ok .


----------



## kkemp (Aug 4, 2016)

I'm just curious now but can the oil I use make any difference on its running? . I'm using stens synthetic brand right now .I hadn't noticed any difference in my chainsaws yet but want to make sure I'm not burning them up with that oil. Thanks .


----------



## GlynnC (Aug 4, 2016)

kkemp said:


> I'm just curious now but can the oil I use make any difference on its running? . I'm using stens synthetic brand right now .I hadn't noticed any difference in my chainsaws yet but want to make sure I'm not burning them up with that oil. Thanks .


Have not used the Stens oil, but it's probably fine. Some folks on another forum argue that they've run the cheapest 2-stoke oils for years with good results!


----------



## kkemp (Aug 12, 2016)

Well the primer bulb is working now but now it's not idling if I keep it at wot it runs but as soon as I release the trigger it dies .


----------



## kkemp (Aug 12, 2016)

I also forgot to say that I adjusted the carburator and just can't get it to idle .


----------



## Conquistador3 (Aug 13, 2016)

Have you still got the old carburetor? If so can you put it back on?


----------



## kkemp (Aug 13, 2016)

Yes I still have it and I can put it back on . The new carburator seemed to help for a little bit but now it's almost as bad as the old one .


----------



## ANewSawyer (Aug 13, 2016)

I have not been following this thread so has this unit already been pressure vac/tested?


----------



## kkemp (Aug 13, 2016)

No it has not . I don't have the tools to do that .


----------



## ANewSawyer (Aug 13, 2016)

Do you have an air compressor?


----------



## kkemp (Aug 13, 2016)

Yes I do


----------



## ANewSawyer (Aug 13, 2016)

Then you should be able to do a pressure test. I haven't done it that way but will search for instructions in the morning. I don't know that a vac or pressure leak is the problem but I would check it if something was giving me major problems.

And this should be able to do a vacuum test: 
http://www.harborfreight.com/brake-bleeder-and-vacuum-pump-kit-69328.html. Just wait for a 20% off coupon.

This is harder on a trimmer than a saw. I bought a Husqvarna piece that threads in the spark plug hole and makes it real simple to do these. Some people make one up out of an old spark plug. I ain't that handy. This may not be part of your problem but I can't imagine it would hirt to do at this point.


----------



## Conquistador3 (Aug 14, 2016)

kkemp said:


> Yes I still have it and I can put it back on . The new carburator seemed to help for a little bit but now it's almost as bad as the old one .



OK, another thing then. When it's hot, have you tried seeing if you have spark?


----------



## kkemp (Aug 14, 2016)

No I haven't . What would cause it not too have spark when hot .


----------



## CrufflerJJ (Aug 14, 2016)

kkemp said:


> No I haven't . What would cause it not too have spark when hot .



Sometimes, when coils are going bad, you'll see ignition problems when the equipment is getting hot.


----------



## Conquistador3 (Aug 15, 2016)

kkemp said:


> No I haven't . What would cause it not too have spark when hot .



The coil gets hot with use (heat from the engine and especially all that electrical current flowing through it) and whatever part has degraded/broken expands, losing voltage, causing shorts etc. Once the coil cools down, that same part contracts, effectively "fixing" the problem... until it warms up again.
I've learned this lesson on an old Triumph motorcycle... enough said.


----------



## BroncoRN (Sep 7, 2016)

This may be obvious but if you got it to rev up did you adjust idle screw to keep it running???


----------



## kkemp (Sep 7, 2016)

Well I tried everything with the adjustment screw just can't seem to get it right for some reason .


----------



## BroncoRN (Sep 7, 2016)

Does it have that EPA carb that takes the micro d tool?


----------



## kkemp (Sep 7, 2016)

It has a new carb on it . I think it was from China . I can adjust it with a screw driver


----------



## BroncoRN (Sep 7, 2016)

kkemp said:


> Well I tried everything with the adjustment screw just can't seem to get it right for some reason .



The hi/low screws or idle screw?


----------



## kkemp (Sep 7, 2016)

The hi low screws . Takes a very small flat screwdriver


----------



## BroncoRN (Sep 7, 2016)

Ok look for the idle screw its a phillips screw at end of the throttle cable. Keep it running with the throttle and turn that screw in until it idles on its own.


----------



## Echoist (Sep 14, 2016)

Any results on that trimmer?? If not pressure test that carb or have someone do it for you.


----------



## kkemp (Sep 14, 2016)

No results yet . Been busy on other stuff. I've never done a pressure test before so are there any tricks on tips to know about it . I'm going to try to make on when I get time .


----------



## Echoist (Sep 14, 2016)

Very simple. You need a pressure pump though. If you work on small equipment a Mightyvac 8500 kit is great but not cheap. Take off fuel line and attach pump to fuel inlet. Pump up to 7 psi and the carb must hold 7 psi-no leak down. If it passes then check the bubble side. Use the bubble to pump up the gauge to 10 psi and it must hold. If it leaks down then the carb is faulty. Never seen an Echo that wouldn't run after simple repairs. Stihl on the other hand..... Seen new chinese carbs fail out of the box so don't assume since it's new that it is good.


----------



## kkemp (Sep 14, 2016)

Ok. Thanks . That's really helpful . An earlier reply said to put the pressure through the spark plug . Will that do the same thing or was that not good advice ?


----------



## Echoist (Sep 14, 2016)

Good advice but low pressure also-no more than 7 psi and the piston has to be at BOTTOM instead of top dead center. Muffler and carb have to be sealed. I use small pieces of rubber I cut from old rain-mud boots. Place the rubber between the carb and cylinder and tighten same with muffler. Apply pressure and spray soapy water around crank case and crank seals to see leaks. That will test your primary compression. If all that passes look at the piston from the muffler and carb ports or maybe do this first. Any scuffing will lead to problems also. If you see scuffing then maybe a new trimmer is in order.


----------



## kkemp (Sep 14, 2016)

Ok. Thanks . I bought this trimmer for 5 dollars at a local auction to learn how to repair 2 cycle engines so it's not my primary .


----------



## BroncoRN (Sep 15, 2016)

Did you ever adjust the idle to see if that would keep it running?


----------



## kkemp (Sep 15, 2016)

Yes I did . That didn't work . I have to keep pumping the throttle


----------



## BroncoRN (Sep 15, 2016)

Does carb have low speed adjustment? Have you tried leaning that out?


----------



## kkemp (Sep 15, 2016)

Yes I tried that .


----------



## kkemp (Oct 1, 2016)

Ok. I bought a mityvac 8500 tester so I'll get back to working on this thing now .


----------



## kkemp (Oct 1, 2016)

It's not holding pressure and I can't build up any psi using the primer.


----------



## BroncoRN (Oct 1, 2016)

You some soapy water and look for the leak


----------



## ANewSawyer (Oct 1, 2016)

Make sure your block off material isn't porus. Had that happen.


----------



## kkemp (Oct 1, 2016)

I'm testing the carb . Although I should do the crankcase . Getting ready to do that now


----------



## ANewSawyer (Oct 1, 2016)

Maybe this will help:


----------

